# Peeing on each other



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

Yesterday we finally introduced our two baby hairless girls to our three girls in the big cage. Pacha had a few issues with Ponyo when it came to the hammock but they worked it out. However this morning when I woke up I discovered they had all peed on each other and oh boy do they smell baaaaaaaaaad. I know they do it to mark family but can I please give them all a bath? The smell is horrible!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

Of course you can bath them xD They might not like it, though. Be gentle and take care, and if they're too stressed out, don't push them. Don't use your shampoo (you can use dog shampoo, for example) and make sure they are completely dry before putting them back in their cage.
Good luck!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It'd be better to just wipe the rats down with a baby wipe or pet wipe; even a damp cloth.


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh they got the bath, all at once lol! The stench was baaaaaad.....at least now everyone is getting along. They won't pee on each other again will they?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

They may pee on one another again. This is a way for rats to become close to their cagemates. It is their natural way of marking their territory and sharing their scent among a pack. My girls do not pee on one another often, but they do pee on everything in their cage. Once I wash it, they remark it.

Then again, maybe this was a strange fluke and they won't do that again. Funny fuzzbutts.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I used baby shampoo and it seemed to do just the trick i also use pet safe wet whipes on their coats for a quick clean. Get a pee rock =D


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

My females pee on eachother every now and then. I usually just leave it be, but a baby wipe is all you need


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

Little twerps lol! I did discover Astrid likes water and Ponyo and Gigi follow her everywhere....including into the water 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

